# brakes locking up



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

hey guys

ive got a mk4 GTI 180bhp, complete OE brake setup, my gearbox went bye bye and the car stood still for a few months until i could source one at a reasonable price where i live. got the car moving but the front brakes for some reason keep locking up after a few minutes of driving. i dont even have to drive hard, just once everything gets warmed up on the car it starts to bind, obviously the more aggressive i drive, the harder it binds and the harder the pedal gets. gets to a point where i can only move it maybe less of half an inch down. once the car is cooled down after 3 hours or so, the brakes are fine until process is repeated again. i had the system bled, didnt help. replaced calipers with OE ones again, uprated discs with mintex pads. worked hundreds for bout 500miles and now its playing up again like before. 

anyone have any cooking clue as to what in petes name is going on with my brakes? 

vag-com shows no abs errors


----------



## N_Flames (Feb 14, 2011)

*Clue?*

Ck to see if this helps when your brakes start locking up try cracking open the brake lines about 3/4 of a turn @ the master cyl. Then tighten lines back up & test drive, if that helps your problem is @ your master cyl, it may have a small particle blocking the port that the brake fluid returns back to the reservoir tank. 
If your still having the problem try opening the bleeders @ the front wheels, Then tighten them back up & test drive. If that helps it could be your ABS.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

Are they binding as in dragging? or just getting touchy?


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

they touchy at first... after a couple minutes of driving they start to grab slightly and the pedal goes hard... after a spirited run the brakes bind.. as in i need to give it gas really hard to get the car to move forward to my next point so that i can let it stand till its cooled off


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I would check all calipers to make sure they slide properly and I would also flush all your brake fluid to make sure you don't have any debree blocking any passages in the system...... 

I think this because the car sat for a while, so it could of accumilated some rust in the lines causing a passage block, when the fluid heats up slightly it expands applying your brakes. I've seen this concept happen in a different situation :thumbup: 

(there is a pressure relief in the MC, if this passage gets blocked because of debree or pedal travel it won't allow the relief from fluid expansion)


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

From how you described it, try greasing the slide pins. It seems like the pistons are not letting the pad come off the rotor.


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

EuroSportChicago said:


> From how you described it, try greasing the slide pins. It seems like the pistons are not letting the pad come off the rotor.


 dont think its the greasing cos they work fine at first and it cant be that its both brand new rotors and calipers that are doing the same thing 



GTijoejoe said:


> I would check all calipers to make sure they slide properly and I would also flush all your brake fluid to make sure you don't have any debree blocking any passages in the system......
> 
> I think this because the car sat for a while, so it could of accumilated some rust in the lines causing a passage block, when the fluid heats up slightly it expands applying your brakes. I've seen this concept happen in a different situation :thumbup:
> 
> (there is a pressure relief in the MC, if this passage gets blocked because of debree or pedal travel it won't allow the relief from fluid expansion)


 will give this a try, im awaiting for pagparts to send me my vband kit, when everything is out, i'll check the MC and all the vacuum lines to make sure all is good along with the brakes lines that nothing is rusted up. thanx. 

will update this post in future to let everyone know what my problem was if its fixed.


----------



## N_Flames (Feb 14, 2011)

*Did You Get it Done*

( umphufu " will update this post in future to let everyone know what my problem was if its fixed.")
Did You Get it Done?? :wave:


----------

